
Ronald Reagan Speaks Out Against Socialized Medicine - fortran77
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronald_Reagan_Speaks_Out_Against_Socialized_Medicine
======
moneytide1
Met an RN a couple days ago, told her about my cheap healthcare plan (daily
spinach and fruit smoothies, multi grain cheerios with their 9 embedded
vitamins 100% daily recommended, variable protein sources with constant
physical activity, lots of untreated water if possible, staying on the move
and paying attention at all times so as not to get injured). We discussed
socialized medicine of other nations, and she seemed to show an aversion to
it. Her argument was that not as many people would want to get into medicine
since they wouldn't be paid as much. She works in ER so the first thing I
think of is trauma which is different than caring for a lethargic citizen
decaying away because of their own habits.

But privatised healthcare generates the fear of the high medical bill, and
this could incentivize people to exercise caution (pun? kinda). I personally
would not prefer to give doctors all my money in the final few years of a
sedentary life spent carelessly.

------
bryanlarsen
Reagan is the one who socialized medicine in the first place. He signed the
law that made it illegal for emergency rooms to turn away patients.

------
RickJWagner
Ronald Reagan was so popular he won re-election with 49 states.

He lacked only Minnesota, the home state of his opponent. Reagan did not
campaign there, he said it would not be kind.

------
Vosporos
Well he obviously doesn't need such a thing, but that doesn't mean he has to
prevent others from having it

